# St. Clair Advice



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys - I'm looking to try St Clair for the first time this year. I'll be bringing my boat, but would like to go with a guide for at least the first day. Anyone have suggestions on a guide that you've had a good experience with in the past, or tips on where to stay? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Pm me with phone number....I can help you out.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mike hulbert, Spencer beerman, greg thomas.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What fish are you targeting?


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

Like mentioned, what fish are you after, and when are you planing on coming up. It makes a difference on where to launch and where to head. I live 15 mins from St Clair. Also if it Musky. Do you want to troll or just cast. Do you want to stay in american waters only?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm guessing muskie since this thread is in the muskie/pike section


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

US or Canadian? Cast or Troll?


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies - targeting Muskie and coming from Cleveland area. Prefer to cast for them, but will troll if necessary. Can fish either US or CA waters.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Check out Gregg Thomas or Jon Bondy.

Make sure you take your passport or card with you, especially if fishing close to or entering Canadian waters. Like they say, crap happens.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I would no go with body unless you like jigging all day.


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

Carpn said:


> I'm guessing muskie since this thread is in the muskie/pike section


There are places where you fish for pike, and there are places to fish for musky. Typically not the same areas of the lake.
And in spring, there are alot of musky caught jigging the Detroit river for walleye, every year. And trolling some small area's of the river produce very large musky.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep in mind that Muskie season is closed until the first Saturday in June. The rivers & snies seem to be casting and the lake seems to trend to trolling. In the lake in the 1st part of the season, seems to be American side, find the perch and troll that area. By mid to late July the action seems to move to the south side of the lake along the weedline. I prefer the rivers myself. Set up a good drift, one or two guys casting, one or two jigging. Check out Jon Bondy. he has videos on You tube you will like. He books up fast. Good luck, that is one awesome fishery. Been going up there for 40 years. Shoot me a PM if you want to chat more.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

ml1987 said:


> Hi Guys - I'm looking to try St Clair for the first time this year. I'll be bringing my boat, but would like to go with a guide for at least the first day. Anyone have suggestions on a guide that you've had a good experience with in the past, or tips on where to stay? Appreciate the help!


 You can attend the Lake St. CLAIR Seminar 4 pm Saturday at the Ohio Musky Show.


----------

